# Panting after giving birth



## Bushwaker (Jun 6, 2013)

Hiya
Not sure if these questions are showing anywhere, as I haven't received any answeres yet!!
But is it normal for a dog to pant after giving birth.
My little dog had 7 puppies last night, 6 survived... And all doing well so far..
But the mum, has been panting on and off through the night and this morning , she has eaten, drinking and going out to wee... She very tired , but not sure about this panting.... Have check up with vets later, bit I'm worried now..


----------



## ClaireandDaisy (Jul 4, 2010)

I think the reason you haven`t recieved replies is that people are usually too sensible to give unqualified vet advice on something as serious as this. I suggest you phone your vet asap. 
Have you considered that the placenta may not be fully expelled / that another pup might be there / that an infection is present? I really think the vet is your first port of call. 
JMO


----------



## Callie (May 6, 2010)

Always advisable to see vet 24 hours after birth but saying that my bitch panted for 9 days after whelping. They pant when sore and her uterus will be contracting for quite some time to get back to normal.

Vet visit will put your mind at rest and make sure she has not retained any pups or placentas.


----------



## Ann Elizabeth (May 12, 2013)

Callie said:


> Always advisable to see vet 24 hours after birth but saying that my bitch panted for 9 days after whelping. They pant when sore and her uterus will be contracting for quite some time to get back to normal.
> 
> Vet visit will put your mind at rest and make sure she has not retained any pups or placentas.


Agree with Callie - my girl was panting so much 4hours after delivering her last puppy, knew she delivered and eaten 4 (all) placentas, took her to emergency vets, I was concerned that there was another pup or something else was wrong, she was xrayed and had bloods done but all was fine no more pups, nothing retained etc. I also noticed that for a few days after she would pant when feeding pups and attributed that to uterine contractions. Best to see vet, for your girls well being and your peace of mind.

Congratulations on the puppies!!!


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Bushwaker said:


> Hiya
> Not sure if these questions are showing anywhere, as I haven't received any answeres yet!!
> But is it normal for a dog to pant after giving birth.
> My little dog had 7 puppies last night, 6 survived... And all doing well so far..
> But the mum, has been panting on and off through the night and this morning , she has eaten, drinking and going out to wee... She very tired , but not sure about this panting.... Have check up with vets later, bit I'm worried now..


I would telephone your vet to be honest. Increased respiratory rate and panting can be a sign of something called Enclampsia, Low Blood calcium levels and its not an uncommon problem either. The Milk will appear normal and the pups are usually OK, but mum can get calcium depletion herself.

I notice you say your little dog, small breeds/Mums can be more prone to it then larger ones. It doesnt always need to be a large litter for them to get it either.

Did you give calcium supplementation in pregnancy? If you did then over supplementation can make them more prone to getting it as can diet if the calcium/phosphorus /vitamin D balance if their pregnancy diet is not correct either.


----------



## Malmum (Aug 1, 2010)

My Mal did the same but it was warm weather and they get hot even without giving birth. I did take her to the vet the next day who examined her and said there were no more pups but he gave her an oxytocin injection just in case there were any pieces of placenta left behind. There wasn't and she was fine but continued to pant for around three days post whelp. 

Best to have mum checked by a vet the following day, pups too just to be on the safe side. That way you can relax knowing you've had professional advice for all of them.


----------

